
When Will New York City Sink? - Futurebot
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/09/new-york-future-flooding-climate-change.html?mid=nymag_press
======
slantedview
This is pretty amazing:

"The last time the climate was this hot, around 100,000 years ago, the oceans
were between 13 and 30 feet higher than they are today."

~~~
smoyer
That's because the last time it was this hot would be the end of a warm cycle
with the earth heading towards cooling. We're seeing the opposite end of the
curve.

